# Ribs on my new Traeger Grill.



## lmalmen (Apr 11, 2010)

This is the first bbq on my new Traeger Grill BB075. They finish product was excellent. I used Jeff's rub and cooked them for about 4.5 hours. I used apple wood pellets. The smoke ring is very evident. This was by far the best ribs I ever made. My investment in the Traeger as well as Jeff's rub recipe was worth it.


----------



## rdknb (Apr 11, 2010)

congrats on the smoke


----------



## miamirick (Apr 11, 2010)

oh yeah those ribs look great, what is your finishing sauce?


----------



## ronp (Apr 11, 2010)

The ribs look perfect.


----------



## rickw (Apr 11, 2010)

Shouldn't this be in the electric category 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 Just kidding of course. Congrats on the rig and them nice looking ribs.


----------



## caveman (Apr 11, 2010)

I appreciate the way you are offering those ribs to me in that last qview.  I knew you understood how things worked around here. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Good looking ribs.  Glad your new toy is paying off for you.


----------



## treegje (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks great, wish I was there to help put some of that away.


----------



## denver dave (Apr 11, 2010)

Those look great. It is hard to beat a Traeger. Love mine.


----------



## dirt guy (Apr 11, 2010)

Those are mighty fine looking ribs!


----------



## lmalmen (Apr 11, 2010)

I am using up some store bought sauce before I try Jeff's sauce.  I had a lot left.  Don't laugh at me, but I am finishing up my supply of KC Masterpiece Original.


----------



## lmalmen (Apr 11, 2010)

Not sure about Photobucket.  I just resized them using a standard imaging program before I uploaded them.  Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## wingman (Apr 11, 2010)

Great looking ribs! You are going to use and love your Traeger more and more. I use mine 4 to 5 times a week. They are a very versitile rig.

As for the ribs


----------



## lmalmen (Apr 11, 2010)

I love your bike.  What kind is it?


----------

